# [Regular Season Game 17] Houston Rockets at Oklahoma City Thunder



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(8-8)/(9-7)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, November 29, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Westbrook / Sefolosha / Durant / Green / Thomas*


_*Preview*_


> A third consecutive victory might not matter much to most teams, but it should mean a great deal to the Oklahoma City Thunder if they get one Sunday.
> 
> Besides matching their longest winning streak since relocating to Oklahoma, the Thunder would move three games above .500 for the first time in nearly five years and halt an 11-game losing streak to the Houston Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sonics suck!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win-loss :wtf: forget this .
Go Rockets,win this and get back on track.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah we need this to be a get back on track game...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can we get a W?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

BROOKS!!!!!. Finally he showed up.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good game. We hung in there and took charge in the 4th. 

Why is Ariza shooting so much!? When was the last time he scored so much as many as he shot!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am watching the replay right now on my league pass so I will post my opinion later.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome comeback by AB. Carl was a beast in the paint.
J.Taylor looked pretty solid on offense, a step slow on defense though.
How does a team as small as the Rockets get *23* offensive boards?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game. First half seemed as if we played catch up the entire time but we did hang in there. 2nd half we just straight up balled them up. (yeah I said that). I remember one play we had something like 4-5 offensive boards in one possession. Thats crazy


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a great way to get their 4-game Western swing started off. I'm very curious to see if the Rockets can slow down a hot Warriors team Thursday on the second half of a back-to-back.


----------

